# You cheated, I'm going to date your mom



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

As a former BH I KNOW the gut wrenching pain cheating causes, but I also know the life saving healing power of humor. I hope you enjoy *this video*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Interestingly the WS followed the cheater's script.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

:rofl: LMAO at the scene at 2:58.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw this particular video years ago right after my own DDay. And Mom is playing right along with it for the sex.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Who knows? Maybe the old lady may be a better lay than the daughter.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

LMFAO! :rofl:


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol. The guy playing the ex boyfriend is hilarious.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

I liked that he was so* not *upset at being dumped that he ate food off his ex-girlfriend’s plate right after being told. No loss of appetite.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My favorite line was "now I know what I need to do". A lot of daters should know what they need to do when the breakup hits. Most don't.
MN


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I've seen that before. I love it!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

It's always about sex... Why?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The actress playing the part of the mother was hot.

Oh, damn. She's probably close to my age! Now I feel old!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

He doesn't say "date" in the video!

I loved it. The mailbox but was awesome.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

larry.gray said:


> He doesn't say "date" in the video!


Yeah but it kept the mods happy.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dogbert said:


> As a former BH I KNOW the gut wrenching pain cheating causes, but I also know the life saving healing power of humor. I hope you enjoy *this video*


I saw this years ago and it still cracks me up, especially the mailbox scene and the scene at 2:58


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> I saw this years ago and it still cracks me up, especially the mailbox scene and the scene at 2:58


I hope the mailbox was protected. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Epic!!


----------

